# A Non-Spam PM Question



## suzyQ3 (Jan 22, 2007)

My message page indicates that I'm allowed a maximum of 50 private messages. If I forget that my total has reached 50 and I either try to send a message or someone tries to message me, it won't go through. Instead I receive an automated note saying that my message box is full. If it's an incoming message, I am able to see whom it was from.

The problem is that the message sent to me or the one I tried to send is not saved as a draft. So even after I delete some to make room, those messages that couldn't get delivered  are gone forever. 

Am I not using this system correctly? Maybe missing some function that would obviate this problem? Or is this just the way the system is set up?


----------



## Dove (Jan 22, 2007)

Suzy,
I delete mine after I have read and then answered them. then there isn't a problem.
Marge


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 22, 2007)

As far as I know there is no way to save a draft - the only way is to keep free space available as far as I know.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 22, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> As far as I know there is no way to save a draft - the only way is to keep free space available as far as I know.



That's what I thought but just wanted to verify.

Funny that I tend to be a pack rat when it comes to messages but just the opposite in my real life.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 22, 2007)

I can be a pack rat, too sometimes, and here is an option Suzy.  If there are some messages you want to keep, you can copy and email it to yourself.  Or you can make a word document for your collection of PMs, and copy them into it, you can organize it as you like within the document, sorting chronologically, correspondants etc.
Though it is a bit of pain in the you know what, you may find yourself getting more and more selective as to which messages to save!


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 22, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I can be a pack rat, too sometimes, and here is an option Suzy.  If there are some messages you want to keep, you can copy and email it to yourself.  Or you can make a word document for your collection of PMs, and copy them into it, you can organize it as you like within the document, sorting chronologically, correspondants etc.
> Though it is a bit of pain in the you know what, you may find yourself getting more and more selective as to which messages to save!



Thanks! 

Actually, the e-mail idea had occurred to me. I've done that before, after I discovered that I can edit existing e-mail messages (hey, I'm tech-challenged, okay?). So I can just have one message and add to it when I want.


----------

